# hereford roping saddles?



## kylie (May 9, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a second roping saddle, however I do not feel like spending a whole lot of money on a new one. so few days ago I was looking on Craigslist and came across a Hereford roping saddle. It looks really nice and in good condition, however I know nothing about them. does anyone know if they were made in the US? Is it a good brand of a saddle, it's not a cheap saddle is it? I attached the URL do you think the price is reasonable?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Herford is part of Tex Tan, a old well know company and it it is more than 10 years old, it is worth twice what the new saddles they make.

Herford has several distinct embalms, 1 on each fender and 1 on the front of the seat near the pommel, many also have them on the latigo keeper also.

Check to make sure they have the trademark emblems somewhere....


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If their logo is on the fender, it's an older better made saddle. Hides were actually thicker then and stronger because the animals were older when slaughtered.


----------

